# Warcraft Guest Pass Not Working



## 777 (Mar 21, 2007)

i apologise for posting all my warcraft issues here but nobody has replied to anything i post on the warcraft forums,

i gave my friend my warcraft cd's and he installed it so he can get a 10 day guest pass trial but the code on the card i gave him cant be entered anywhere he goes to create account and theres nowhere to wenter a guest pass key only one that you get when you buy the game? 

what do i need to do


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 21, 2007)

It's been a while since i done it but when it asks you to put in a CD key in account creation, just put the guest one in and it'll know. Unless its changed and i'm wrong.


----------



## 777 (Mar 22, 2007)

i put the guest one in and it didnt work


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 22, 2007)

you did go here:
https://signup.worldofwarcraft.com/menu.html
?


----------



## 777 (Mar 23, 2007)

yes except on the euopean one here
https://signup.wow-europe.com/menu.html?locale=en_GB


----------

